# Anyone use Maxxis MA-Z1 Victra?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Found them by total accident while doing a search for mountain bike tires (which they have a strong reputation for).










I did a quick price check and something like 275/35/18 are at the $166 price mark.


----------



## RampageRiddle04 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have Maxxis Razrs on my atv.....never knew they made car tires


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

vredestein, continental, and michelin are also companies that do bike and car tires.


----------

